# The Dream of flight



## Darkwind (Jul 4, 2018)

Is it any wonder that mankind has always dreamed of flight?

**Disclaimer:  The mechanical means of flight using the ultralight craft, in My opinion, put undue stress on the birds you are about to see because the videographers were taking advantage of a basic instinct of the birds to fly in formation.   The stress comes from trying to pit flesh and bone against a machine that does not tire.

I may not have all the information and hopefully, the flights were short enough that they didn't over exert the birds.

Having said all that...  The images and video is stunning.


----------

